

Will work for traction - zebra

In the last 6 months our team has shoestringed a bookmarking tool for power users. The project is stable beta, but now we have a problem:<p>0. No connections in the valley.
1. No money for advertising.
2. Both of us are introverts. Unfortunately this excludes social promotion.<p>We are looking to make a project for you in the next 3 to 24 months and we'd like to have publicity for our project in return.
======
maxwin
One suggestion. You should put a link to your bookmarking tool. There is no
shame on promoting yourself in the right context. Or at least put it in your
profile.

~~~
zebra
FavTool.com

I just don't want to spam here

~~~
damoncali
<http://FavTool.com> \- clickable

------
Whitespace
I fail to see how this would work out. If you get enough good publicity -- the
kind that'll keep you busy for the next couple of months with
users/scaling/networking opportunities -- how will you be able to fulfill your
promise to take on extra work? And if being introverts is preventing you from
networking/marketing it yourselves, how do you think you'll handle success?

~~~
zebra
The tool is almost ready - it needs ~15 days work to be 100% ready. Scaling is
not a problem - different users go to a different servers (this site is not
very social).

Success for me is to have money for me and my family. I think that an
individual can be successful without being public.

------
willgdjones
Hey,

I'm a student in the UK at UCL, and I'm lucky enough to be president of the
Entrepreneurs Society.

I've got a few projects that I need some help with, and I would love to trade
publicity (most likely it will be in London) for help with development.

Email me on president@uclentrepreneurs.com if your interested and we can talk
some more.

Thanks,

Will

------
len
weve been working on the starving artist problem (aka building distribution
for your work). get in touch.

------
jfoster
As other comments allude to, you need to grow yourselves in order to grow your
product. I know it's not easy and feels unnatural, but the benefits will stick
with you the rest of your life. I'm a bit introverted myself and I've been
working on fixing it.

~~~
zebra
I tried to fix this. I went to a shrink. I'm over 30, I'm not 16. This is the
rason I choose this unusual route of action.

